# Congratulations! First Winner of the First prize in the VOOPOO VINCI Scratch



## VOOPOO (23/10/19)

Congrats @eilrach24 for wining the 1st Prize in Vinci Scratch! Prize: Full collection of Voopoo Vinci(10pcs)!







Who will be the next to win?

Don't miss out our lucky draw! Get the prize code on Vinci gift card, enter here https://www.voopoo.com/gift and get your prize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (23/10/19)

Wow @eilrach24 well done!! if you wanna get rid of 1 or 2 @ a good price, let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)

Is the winner on this forum? Doesn't look like it - the system doesn't pick up his name


----------



## StompieZA (23/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Is the winner on this forum? Doesn't look like it - the system doesn't pick up his name



Seems like an instagram winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

